# Camping gas canisters and cartiridges : availability in the Philippines



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I spend six months a year in the Philippines, where I move around a lot usually although not always by motorcycle. 

although I stay in pension houses and don't camp I like the idea of doing at least some of my own cooking. Previously I have carted round an electric stove to do this. 

advantage of an electric stove :

it's cheap. You don't pay for the electric. The pension house does. Although sometimes when they see the stove they do ask for an extra fee, usually even when they see it, they don't. They actually usually think, when they see the stove, oh look, that is a pretty sussed out guy. He cooks some of his own meals, and everything.

disadvantage of an electric stove :

the stoves are too bulky and heavy. The two ring ones are out of the question. Far too big. Even one ring ones are a bit too bulky and it is not easy to find a smaller one. They are also vulnerable to breakage and you have to make sure to keep them in their box and treat them with some care. 

advantage of a gas stove : 

they are much smaller and lighter - even the two ring stoves are not too big and are very light. This enables you to cook better meals easier than with only a single ring. They are also a lot more flexible and you could use them to rustle up something on a night ferry, for example without having to sniff out an electric socket. Although I have a thermos 'hot box' to keep food warm for occasions like night ferries, with a gas stove you could conceivably cook outside more or less anywhere.

disadvantage of a gas stove :

you need gas canisters to fuel them which not only cost, but there are not many camping stores in the Philippines. Also you are not allowed to bring gas canisters onto planes even as check in luggage. So while I can pack some in the balikbayan box I will be sending over, I will not be reaching where my balikbayan box is arriving for at least a month after I initially arrive.

so while I am in Manila where I will be for the first few days, I will want to have a sniff round for some gas canisters. I have two gas stoves I might bring and in fact I might even bring both of them.

these are pictures of the gas canisters I will want to look for :

for the better two ring gas cooker
https://www.google.com/search?site=...e-Gas-Cartridge-220g-(Pack-of-4).html;212;400

for the nhot so good one ring gas cooker 
https://www.google.com/search?site=...tane-Propane-Gas-240G-%2F390664143354;300;225

does anyone know if these kinds of gas canisters are available in Manila or Cebu? Suggestions as to where?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A quick google shows both types available in the Philippines. The larger one may be known as a picnic gas canister.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

the gas canister in the 2nd pic is not so widely available as the gas canister in the 1st pic.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

When you are home check out the light weight camping section of your local sporting goods store.

Many of the naptha backpack stoves can be converted to run on diesel fuel.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I have now found out that the bigger gas canisters in link #1 are available even in the province in bigger saris/convenience stores, although I had never noticed this before. Apparently they are not expensive either. You do not have to go to any big store, to buy them. You can get them almost anywhere. I'll just put a few of the smaller canisters which are not so widely available, for the pocket size back up gas cooker in the balikbayan box for later.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've seen those fatter gas canisters but I think they might be much larger here. Good news is that vendors sell coffee dirt cheap along with many already cooked meals or snacks, the going price for some small cooked meals is 20 peso's or less depends on our appetite. Trouble is that what's available in the larger cities isn't in the smaller communities, municipalities.

Not sure I'd want to camp anywhere here unless it's a special spot. You can find some run down houses and apartments away from the city, long ways but not completely remote for 1000 peso's a month, they don't advertise so you'd need to find a friend or expat that is offering. I wouldn't want to live in the comforts of the city on a pension.


----------



## cream (Jul 2, 2014)

I have never been one for camping in the tropics, I have only spent one night in a tent in Sabah Malaysia. The climate is not great for camping. However I am still putting a tent in the balikbayan box. Might want to spend an odd night camping on a beach. 

cooking maybe one meal a day suits me as the standard of carinderia food is not great. Also eating out all the time quickly gets boring. I can cook even Filipino food usually better than they can frankly.


----------

